# Mystery YouTube Videos 2000 (MST3k Homage)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Join Chris and his robot friend, Cammy aboard the 'Apartment of Love' as they are forced to watch "Rock 'Em Dead" by evil Doctor Shockter.

This video is a tribute to Mystery Science Theatre 3000. We decided to do this for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved Mystery Science Theater!

Well done - you did a great job of poking fun at yourself


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I loved Mystery Science Theater!
> 
> Well done - you did a great job of poking fun at yourself


Thanks for checking it out! 

Good to hear from a fellow 'mystie.'


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just updated it with a new link! It's finally all in one video, about 28 minutes long.

Enjoy!!


----------

